# Anyone have a tattoo?



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

If so, what did you get and what's the meaning behind what you got inked? I've been thinking of getting one for the first time.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

i have been thinking about getting my first tattoo also so it would be interesting to hear about or see some other members ink.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to hear about other members experiences also, so I can get an idea of what I would like to get in the future


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, but i've been thinking about getting half sleeves tattoos on both arms but not sure if it will look good lol.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

successful said:


> Nope, but i've been thinking about getting half sleeves tattoos on both arms but not sure if it'll look good lol.


Sleeves??.. Hmm.. Nope, that won't look good on me either.


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

I have three puzzle pieces on the top of my foot, in the primary colors. Autism, represent. My sibling is autistic. 

I have future plans for the two Shakespeare quotes that shaped my life as a child, the library of congress codes for my favorite novels, and an elaborate compass rose with emphasis on the western point, representing where I came from and hope to return to.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I have 3 and they're all in my profile album.

The Taz I got when I was 16 for my first tattoo. I got that because he is my favorite cartoon character and my horoscope sign under it and my birthday.

The second one is a chinese dragon breaking through a yin yang sign with a tiger on top. I got that one because I'm sort of fascinated with night/day, dark/light, good/evil type things. The yin yang signs to me means that there is always a little bit of good in something "evil" and there is always a little something evil inside of something predominantly "good". The dragon and the tiger are protectors of yin and yang.

My 3rd tattoo is a scroll with three of my sisters and my name on it. We all got our names on at the same time because it would be the first time in our lives we would be separated. I'm happy with all of my tattoos, MAYBE except the Taz. I was young lol, but I really dont mind it at all


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Im also worry about how bad the pain will be, I know some people say that it hurts like hell and some people say it doesn't hurt at all. I know if i ever get one i'll smoke a crap load of strong weed on the way to the tattoo shop so the "pain" will hopefully feel like a massage :lol

Heres a site you can browse some tattoo designs to know what to get

http://www.bullseyetattoos.com/


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am planning on getting a full sleeve tribal that extends up the neck like the one in the movie 'From Dusk Till Dawn'. I have been wanting to get it for awhile but can't afford it yet.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

successful said:


> Im also worry about how bad the pain will be, I know some people say that it hurts like hell and some people say it doesn't hurt at all. I know if i ever get one i'll smoke a crap load of strong weed on the way to the tattoo shop so the "pain" will hopefully feel like a massage :lol


Lol, I almost passed out on all 3 of my tattoos. They all required a nice little amount of shading especially the 2nd one. I didnt control my breathing because the way I take pain is to hold my breath. The guy said you have to breathe normally or else your blood pressure raises. I felt like a punk though


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Really? I didn't think that it hurt at all. Everyone is different, I suppose. I'm the weirdo who will get three piercings in a setting, so eh.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been wanting a half sleeve for a while but my Taz tattoo is in the way and I doubt they could cover it up because its too big. I want one like what the Rock has.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> I've been wanting a half sleeve for a while but my Taz tattoo is in the way and I doubt they could cover it up because its too big. I want one like what the Rock has.


Yeah the rock tattoo is badass. I even seen a video where they have glowing neon tattoos now lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Been thinking of getting a tattoo of this. Not quite sure why.

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/018/8/b/lol__morgana_the_fallen_angel_by_myyyth-d37i5bb.jpg


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

Doesnt it depend on where you get it i mean pain wise? where is the easiest? Ive thought about it but i need to get a job and get the money and better shape b4 even considering it haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Been thinking of getting a tattoo of this. Not quite sure why.
> 
> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/018/8/b/lol__morgana_the_fallen_angel_by_myyyth-d37i5bb.jpg


 that looks really cool


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

successful said:


> Yeah the rock tattoo is badass. I even seen a video where they have glowing neon tattoos now lol


Yea, I wouldn't even own a shirt if I could get mine covered up. And I saw those too man, its crazy what they can do now. Would probably look like a glow in the dark winnie the pooh by the time they are like 60 though


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Knocturnal said:


> Doesnt it depend on where you get it i mean pain wise? where is the easiest? Ive thought about it but i need to get a job and get the money and better shape b4 even considering it haha


It totally depends on who you ask. I've heard people swear that it hurts the most to get it right on top of bone, but mine is on the top of my foot and I really wouldn't put that at higher than a three on a ten point scale.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, The Rock tattoo is mean especially of his sleeve.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Been thinking of getting a tattoo of this. Not quite sure why.
> 
> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/018/8/b/lol__morgana_the_fallen_angel_by_myyyth-d37i5bb.jpg


Wow, that one would hurt to get done & it'll take a few days to complete.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I get tats for post-trip souvenirs. I got a new zealand silver fern on my arm. I want to get a st. Hans cross from the Finnish 5 pennia coin to commemorate my time spent in northern Europe. I'm trying to find something Chinese, japanese or Taiwanese to commemorate my last trip. I would also like to get a couple words from a kind of like spitting song.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/049.jpg
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/004.jpg
These are my boring tattoo's. When I get some cash i'm going to update them.
I recomend you get a couple of small ones done before embarking on a big project, so you can get a feel for it.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

angus said:


> I recomend you get a couple of small ones done before embarking on a big project, so you can get a feel for it.


That sounds like pretty good advice. I have been wanting to get a full sleeve for awhile but I think it would be a good idea to start with a couple small ones first.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Vip3r said:


> That sounds like pretty good advice. I have been wanting to get a full sleeve for awhile but I think it would be a good idea to start with a couple small ones first.


Why get small ones if you don't want them? If you want a sleeve, then get a sleeve.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> Why get small ones if you don't want them? If you want a sleeve, then get a sleeve.


 there are a couple tattoos I wouldn't mind having other than a sleeve. Just saying it would probably be better to get one of the others first to get a feel for it.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I just got my first tattoo about a month ago.

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a366/boakan/FirstTattoo.jpg

It's the L'cie brand from Final Fantasy XIII.
Basically it's a curse the characters get, they have to complete a goal before the mark gets bigger and opens up (My tattoo is of the opened version). Once it opens up, if they don't complete their goal before this time, they turn into a monster called a Cie'th.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Vip3r said:


> there are a couple tattoos I wouldn't mind having other than a sleeve. Just saying it would probably be better to get one of the others first to get a feel for it.


My first tattoo was to get my ribs & side done, from my armpit to my hip bone. You'll get used to it pretty quick!

As long as it's something you want that's what counts. No one else has to live with it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Never had the desire to get one myself, but I think they look pretty awesome on most other people. I especially like the colored ones you see some girls getting on their back.

Like this... Wow.


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

Depending on where you get your ink done & if there's an outline, will effect how painful it will be. If you are getting an outline (stencil) done, that's where the most pain is. The shading is not that bad. The ribcage is the most painful. I've been to several tat shops and all the artists have pretty much said that. I have one on my right side and a full sleeve on my right arm. Tattoo pain doesnt even come close to the pain a dentist will inflict upon you.


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

I have paw prints on my back, because...well I like animals lol. I want to get more tattoos though but with no job, comes no money and therefore, no tattoos  It hurt for me at first but you get used to it. Depends on what your pain tolerance is because everyone is different!


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 5:
1. Butterfly on the back of my neck - for my deceased friend
2. Ankh on lower back - Egyptian for eternal life
3. Floral design down my right side - thought it was pretty and love flowers
4. Cameron on my right arm with a star and lizard - sons name
5. Sophie on my left arm with a star and butterfly (and a heart over the I in her name)- daughters name


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 3 tattoos but my main one that is my favorite is my tree on my hip. It's very significant. It represents my mental illness & my possible recovery. By mental illness I mean my dissociative disorder. The first thing that looks strange & unreal was a tree. Ever since then, I've been obsessed with trees.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 3 but don't particularly like any of them. I don't even know they're there most of the time because I can hide two of them pretty easily (hip and back of my neck) 

I wish I never got them to be honest.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm contemplating getting this around my upper left arm:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

BoAKaN said:


> I just got my first tattoo about a month ago.
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a366/boakan/FirstTattoo.jpg
> 
> ...


That's awesome.

I don't think i would ever get a tattoo, but if i did I'd definitely get a video game related one.
EPIC


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Interlocked hearts.


----------



## Dumbfounded1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ever since I got slapped with a felony charge a month ago, it's like no matter what I do, everything somehow gets worse (a familiar trend). So two days ago I just tried doing one thing that day, replying to this post with some very well articulated/edited thought on ink. I went to post and the site logged me off. So I smashed my laptop with my fist. Maybe I'll try to repost those words....


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I have 3 tattoos but my main one that is my favorite is my tree on my hip. It's very significant. It represents my mental illness & my possible recovery. By mental illness I mean my dissociative disorder. The first thing that looks strange & unreal was a tree. Ever since then, I've been obsessed with trees.


It's simple, yet beautiful. I've been thinking about getting my first tattoo on my hip, as well.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Flower designs would be nice, on the lower back or hip.

http://besttattoosite.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Funky-Tribal-Tattoo-Designs.jpg


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Been thinking of getting a tattoo of this. Not quite sure why.
> 
> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/018/8/b/lol__morgana_the_fallen_angel_by_myyyth-d37i5bb.jpg


Haha that would be awesome 

I have wanted a tattoo for a while too but not sure what... I know it would be music related but there is a huge range for choice.

This thread needs more pics. If I get one I will post it.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I have 3 tattoos but my main one that is my favorite is my tree on my hip. It's very significant. It represents my mental illness & my possible recovery. By mental illness I mean my dissociative disorder. The first thing that looks strange & unreal was a tree. Ever since then, I've been obsessed with trees.


I like that. It reminds me of an album cover of one of my favorite bands  Ofc this has no relationship to why you like it in anyway though lol


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

No but I'm going to get one on my back kind of like Megan Fox... My quote is "I have been bent and broken but - i hope - into a better shape." Its from my favorite novel and I'm going to do once I feel like I'm in a much healthier place.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Monroee said:


> I have 3 tattoos but my main one that is my favorite is my tree on my hip. It's very significant. It represents my mental illness & my possible recovery. By mental illness I mean my dissociative disorder. The first thing that looks strange & unreal was a tree. Ever since then, I've been obsessed with trees.


Wow that artist did an awesome job. That's actually one of the only tattoos in that spot that I have seen on a girl that looks really good.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have wanted to take a tattoo for a few years, but I'm not sure what. There are so many beautiful tattoo's, it's hard to choose.
I really like star tattoos. I think I want it on my ankle. And I want to take one before the summer ends. I should go to a tattoo shop, they could also help with what I want. I'm not affraid for the pain. only for the social part.

I have spent the evening googling tattoos. One on my wrist or a small one behind the ear would look nice too. Besides stars, I also like musicnotes, or a flower or a little bee or owl.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got this about a year ago, I just love anything egyptian  I wanted to get something on my hip but I decided I wanted kids and didn't my tattoo to get all stretched out and gross..I would like to get my daughters name sometime but I just don't know where. This is on my lower back if you couldnt tell, it hurt I ended up biting my arm almost the whole time until they started the shading..that wasnt to bad


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats a nice tattoo scorpio  I think the colors work really well, and the design is good. Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

scorpio26 said:


>


Nice tattoo.. I like the tribal and stone mix...


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

Durzo said:


> Thats a nice tattoo scorpio  I think the colors work really well, and the design is good. Did you draw it yourself?


Yes but I suck at drawing, the artist cleaned it up a lot and had the stone idea lol


----------

